# Surgery done! now to recovery :)



## laliwheels (Jul 6, 2012)

I had a TT on Friday. Dr. Said it was bigger than expected and had a hard time getting it out. I had one drain that he took out Saturday afternoon. Got to come come Saturday night. I feel good, little sore and i'm trying to rest as much as possible. Go back for a recheck and path report on Thursday. 
I'm so happy it's done and over, on to a smooth recovery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

laliwheels said:


> I had a TT on Friday. Dr. Said it was bigger than expected and had a hard time getting it out. I had one drain that he took out Saturday afternoon. Got to come come Saturday night. I feel good, little sore and i'm trying to rest as much as possible. Go back for a recheck and path report on Thursday.
> I'm so happy it's done and over, on to a smooth recovery.


And we are happy for you!! Yay!!!

Pamper yourself to the max!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good for you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

yay! Stay well!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Yay! Congrats on getting through! On to recovery for ya!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Thank you God! God bless - you are in my prayers! You are going to do great!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Woo hoo!!! Take care of yourself and relax!


----------

